# LR2/TreeExporter - Export your images while preserving the folder structure



## Tim Armes (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi,

I've just released a new plug-in that'll export images whilst preserving the original folder structure.

The plug-in scans the images to be exported in order to determine the deepest folder that contains all the images, and then exports the tree from this point (although you can optionally choose to start higher up) to your destination.

Real time examples are given so that it's very clear what's going to happen.  The UI is polished and easy to use.

More details here:

http://www.timothyarmes.com/lr2treeexporter.php

and don't miss the quick guide:

http://www.timothyarmes.com/lr2treeexporter.php?sec=quickguide

Tim


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow! I think you are filling a BIG GAP here!


----------



## Paul (Jun 16, 2009)

Am a raw LR2 newbie Tim, but once I've found my feet I'll be sure to come back and try your plugin, thanks! (This a bookmark for the thread? No way, it's a...comment and thanks)

By the way, nice to see Lua being used so well  
- is it compatible with Mac OS X? (i note it has a Win "unzip")


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jun 17, 2009)

Zip is the OS compressor on Mac too Paul.


----------



## Paul (Jun 17, 2009)

Should you try the executable (unzip.exe) in tLR2TreeExporter.lrplugin/Win   - you'll be disappointed on OS X 

Just because I'm ignorant about LR2 doesn't mean I'm clueless about all software, but I do understand you'll not (yet) know my geek-y-ness  rating


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 17, 2009)

All geeks welcomed.  Around here it's not an insult.  

Fortunately Tim is also a real geek and builds cross-platform Lightroom plugins.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jun 17, 2009)

If I turned off Parallels, I might be 

The Win folder is usually accessed by the internal WIN_ENV variable inside the plugin, so Mac users would only see it looking inside the package. You'll find that a lot of plugins that use external CLI commands have Win and Mac folders. My FFMPEG plugin has both. 

There's a geekiness rating?.. Oeerrr...


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 17, 2009)

Sean McCormack;47'43 said:
			
		

> There's a geekiness rating?.. Oeerrr...



At one point there was a whole geek code identifier, for signature inclusion, when corresponding with fellow geeks.  Not just your overall geek rating, but classified across various subsets.  Geek Code


----------

